# Increase in amh results



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi

Was just wondering if anyone else has had an increase in their AMH results?

I didn't think it was possible, my understanding is...any female is born with x amount of eggs and by the time they get to puberty they have already lost do many then As we get older our egg reserve continues to reduce 

I have recently had my amh checked I thought the results were higher than a few years ago so I have compared my results 
2012 - 19.8
2013 - 15
2016 - 29.9 

Any ideas/thoughts would be appreciated xx


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

I have, but I am a bit of a medical mystery - my consultant said of me 'I'm stumped - and I'm not usually stumped!' - as I went from PCOS to severe DOR to PCOS again

In 2010 aged 28 my AMH was 28.8 - antral follicle count of 42
In 2015 aged 33 my AMH was 1.5 - antral follicle count of 5 

After my miscarriage in 2016 my ovaries appeared to be polycystic again and my AMH was 62.2

ie more than 40 times what it had been 8 months prior....! 

I'm not a very good example!

I know vitamin d can affect AMH...


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I know AMH is secreted by each follicle, so the more follicles you have, the higher your AMH. 

Maybe your ovaries have become more polycystic over the years?

I have PCOS and have lots of follicles on each ovary. I've been taking metformin and also trying to reduce sugar in my diet. On the ultrasound my ovaries are looking less polycystic - there doesn't seem to be as many follicles on each ovary. I am guessing this means my AMH has gone down (it was 141!), I would love to know.

This is pure speculation and based on medical stuff I've picked up on the internet so is probably totally unreliable!

I know PCOS fluctuates. I'll have a couple of regular periods in a row, and then won't have one for 6 months!

x


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Thanks ladies

Bananafish does vit D affect in a good or bad way? Xx

Franny80 didn't even think about being more polycystic now than a few years ago...interesting xx


----------



## Clairabella (Mar 19, 2012)

I've been wondering the same mine was 18 in 2012, but 24 now. No idea why!

Glad I'm not alone. But like you thought this wasn't possible...


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

Low vitamin D levels can be linked with low AMH

Re; being more or less PCOS, I have NO idea

in 2010 I had an antral follicle count of 42 - but an AMH of 28.8

In 2016 I had an antral follicle count of 25ish - but an AMH of 62.2

No idea!!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Thanks both, maybe it's just one of those things we'll never know but I will ask our clinician when I see him as i do like to know these things 😁If anyone finds out in the meantime please keep us up to date xx


----------



## Digger (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine went from 12 in 2010 to 18 in 2015 and consultant said it was being measured in different units now (at that clinic) so it didn't actually mean my ovarian reserve had gone up.

D


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Thanks digger mine was measured in the same unit type so god knows what's happened xx


----------

